# Akmslingshots Are Awesome !



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

so recently andy from akm slingshot held up a competition for a slingshot, he did not know how much to sell for and he could not use being left hand (I love being a right hand shooter







). The competition was to name all the woods in the slingshot and I was the only one to enter I did not get them all missed like two but because I was the only one to enter he said I can have it .

The natural fork its self is hawthorn and has 9 or 10 other woods to it, this slingshot is just perfect the nice chucky palm swell and front fingergrooves are just great melts right into the hand , it's perfectly sanded giving a great grip you can just see by the picture how much work has gone into this and for someone who has just joined the forum and has given something away as great ad this is fantastic.

also before the competition was help I actually messages andy about this I wanted it so much!

I'm a bit stuck for words on what to say about this properly the most fancy slingshot I own so far I'll let some pictures do the talking.























































































this are top class I would definatly recommend akmslinshots you can pm andy or email him to make a order


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very very nice, congrats


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

i cant thank you enough my friend

very kind, it gives me great joy that you like it so much

andy
akmslingshots


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a ripper andy! A lot of love went into that one, lucky you mckee


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

That's a beauty!

AKM is selling more of these?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I can agree that Andy (akm) is a great fellow. Looking forward to our exchange soon! Keep up the good work bud.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

That's a very fine looking slingshot.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I WANT ONE!

BEAUTIFUL JOB, ANDY!

AND YES I AM SHOUTING!!!

BILL


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a hawthorne fork that is checking right down the middle so think i will start another today


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Very good, canted forks are the way forward


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

WTBJR said:


> I WANT ONE!
> 
> BEAUTIFUL JOB, ANDY!
> 
> ...


well Bill there's a time and place for using the outdoor voice, this is one of them good for you.


----------

